# Asplundh-climber fall-maryland



## FIRSTIMECLIMBER (Nov 24, 2004)

*Asplundh*

On Sat asplundh was **** trees in my neighborhood I looked one of there workers was shaking badly then he fell to the ground really didn't understand what was going on he was out for about a couple of min. then he came back slightly bleeding e from the mouth. Called the amb. the came and took he to the hospital.

You guys be careful out there.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, right back atcha!


----------



## trzz (Nov 25, 2004)

*supervisor?*

Where was the supervisor? Its a good idea to have a trama blanket to keep the injured from going into shock. They are inexpensive and well worth the investment. What shocks me the most is you had to call an ambulence which means no ground helpers.


----------



## FIRSTIMECLIMBER (Nov 25, 2004)

The supervis0r was sitting in truck (ford ranger) behind the big aerial truck HE fell near front bumper.


----------



## trzz (Nov 25, 2004)

That is what would really set me off! He doesn't pay attention to his crew. Hopefully he looks at the condition of his help ie: drugs, alcohol, sick, or sleepy. He should have had a buddy climber with him at all times. Its the only way new climbers have to practice in real situations what they have learned at a slow pace on instruction.


----------

